# Blue Wave Pure Bay



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking at 24' all around bay boat and neeed to expand my consideration list. Where would you put blue wave in the picture. I have been looking closely at Pathfunders, Rangers and Sea Hunts. Back in the day I always condsidered BV to be a "value" liner boat and saw them al over the place. 
Are the in the same league as the boats mentioned?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=396855

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ReelWork*  
_These are some of the the exact models that come to my mind but don't overlook the Nautic Star 2400, Shallow Sport 24 Mod-V, Sea Hunt BX24, Skeeter ZX24, Triton 24 LTS and the Gulf Coast 24 VS._

_Think you now have a pretty comprehensive list to work from and weed out! :cheers:_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *adpostel*  
_Very well said.... Every individuals boat purchase is very unique to them. What is good for one person may not be the best for someone else. In what you described in your original post, your options are gonna be Shearwater 23 LTZ, Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay, Scout 251 XS, Sea Fox 240XT, Pathfinder 2400 TE, Everglades 243CC, and the Whaler 23 Dauntless, we looked extensively at all these models for the same reasons you originally posted..... We went with the Sea Fox, it seemed to fit the bill for me and my family. So take a look at all of them, and as Reel Work stated be sure you prioritize what is important to you and your family. Then the decision becomes alot easier. _

_Just my .02 cents_

Might as well add the Blazer Bay 2400 and 2420 Professional to that list.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I followed that thread and like two of the posters my absolute top choice would be a Dauntless 23 BUT they're way too expensive and not many used ones come to the market. Shearwater's look pretty nice too. I like the rigs that offer the larger consoles for wind, spray,and rain protection with some family seating comfort built in,


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Don't think I need to re-type or repost the same information, but if you look at some of my older posts you can see why I selected the Pure Bay over all others. Now you will always see me state boat selection is a personal choice based on YOUR requirements - the best boat is the boat that does what you need it to do!

Where would I put the Pure Bay?

I feel the Pure Bay is just touching the upper tier of bay boats. Like all boats, the Pure Bay excels in some areas and is surpassed in others but generally speaking it is a very solid, well made and nicely appointed boat as is evident with the boats commonly used for comparison (Shearwater, Pathfinder, Scout, Everglades, Yellowfin, etc.)

Feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL, I'm sorry but I keep posting this boat that I bought because several people are looking for the same things we were..... Take a look at the Sea Fox 240XT it offers all of that, with plenty of room...... I am only recommending the boat I bought because I bought it for the same reasons you are stating. I know it gets annoying to some people, but I spent alot of time researching and alot of time looking at all of them at the boat show. Don't get me wrong, A Haynie, a Majek, SCB, etc. are FULL TILT FISHING MACHINES, they just weren't as Family friendly as we needed.... Good Luck on your search, keep us posted...


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

And for the record, my top two choices were the Pure Bay 2400 for the same reasons Reel Work bought his, and the Sea Fox 240XT.... Alot of my end decision between those two had almost nothing to do with the boats themselves, as I scoured each of them very extensively, but more to do with the Dealer that was local to me and treated me right, OH and the Head in the Center Console stole the show for my wife, but I think they are both fine rigs. I can't wait to wet a line with two of the board members on here sporting their Blue Waves, Reel Work and C.Hern who are both stand up guys..... We'll get the decks slimy together sometime soon boys....


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

adpostel said:


> LOL, I'm sorry but I keep posting this boat that I bought because several people are looking for the same things we were..... Take a look at the Sea Fox 240XT it offers all of that, with plenty of room...... I am only recommending the boat I bought because I bought it for the same reasons you are stating. I know it gets annoying to some people, but I spent alot of time researching and alot of time looking at all of them at the boat show. Don't get me wrong, A Haynie, a Majek, SCB, etc. are FULL TILT FISHING MACHINES, they just weren't as Family friendly as we needed.... Good Luck on your search, keep us posted...


I have studied the Sea Fox a little, just on their site mostly and it's just falls a little short for me based on the boats appearance. I know some guys don't care too much about that but too me the boats lines do not please my eye as well as some of the others.

BTW I'm not saying your kids are ugly...:doowapsta


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ugly kids - That was funny...

I might have given the Sea Fox a little more attention, however when I purchased the Pure Bay, the 240XT was just getting its makeover. My last boat was a Sea Fox and it served me well, was very reasonably priced and based on that, I was easily able to overlook its shortcomings. When I sold it, I sort of knew what I wanted and how I wanted it to look - just needed to find the boat that fit what I wanted. 

Will say that Sea Fox has a come a long way... No doubt!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw this used 24 Skeeter the other day, looked to be in really good shape:
http://www.fishingworld.com/vDealer...ls.tmpl?SKU=132452739815649462_1&RID=55224170

He also had a new 24 Skeeter with a Yamaha 250 Offshore which looked very nice.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Billphish said:


> BTW I'm not saying your kids are ugly...:doowapsta


Don't be talkin' bout my kids now!.... Too Funny :tongue:

But you see, that was exactly what I was talking about. Where you weren't as pleased with the lines, was exactly why I liked it. I liked the big Carolina Flaired bow and the rear drop down gunwales...... That's why the buying experience is so darned personal to each buyer. Lets be realistic, most brand spankin' new boats off the showroom floor in the same size and power are gonna be neck and neck out there. I know I preferred the Sea Fox over the Blue Wave for the overall looks, and the Blue Wave powered with my same motor will smoke me. Lighter and faster hull...... And its a very, very nice boat as well.... My boat with a 225 ONLY goes about 53-54 mph (GPS) I know that Blue Wave is approaching 60 or so.... SO ultimately you have to make a decision on what your priorities will be and then use your list to make your decisions. Trust me, your mind is gonna go back and forth... I can't stress enough that we are all happy with our purchases, and hopefully they will bring many years of pleasure to us and our families......


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Reelwork your boat is really nice and I like it a lot but to compare it to a yellowfin is apples and oranges. The running surface is not the same so that is probably the biggest difference. Bluewave hands down would be my choice between the two mentioned from the op. Blue wave is one of the better boats out there for sure for the production boats I would choose the blue wave over a pathfinder also. I only had a few minutes to climb around the blue wave and I was impressed tremendously with the layout and the finish work compared to everything in its class.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Fished off the east coast of FL last year in a Skeeter just like that. Nice boat, lots of room and handled the medium waves well.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Biloxi - I didn't compare it to a Yellowfin (awesome boats by the way). What I said is you commonly see the Pure Bay compared to boats often considered in a higher tier, like the Yellowfin and Shearwater. Personally, I'd consider the Pure Bay to be a high mid-tier boat whereas the Yellowfin is in the middle top-tier boat category. 

24 YF with a 350 - Oh, you dirty dog... :cheers:


----------



## Poppy21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep, You put all of the 24 ft Blue Waves, Nauticstar, Seafox, and Sea hunts together and you get all real fine boats. It realy just a matter of layouts and lines. I wouldn't mind owning any of them. I settled on the Nautic star 2400 te cause the wife liked the grab handles by the flip up seats. Ha!! The bottom line to me is that you go 24ft if you are serious about a good ride. I learned that lesson when I bought my first boat which was a 19ft. I just glad I got the boat buying thing over with last summer. It will drive you crazy with all of the selections you have out there and then there is how do you power them. Enough to make you go crazy.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I sell PATHFINDER and BLUEWAVE, If you are ever in North Houston drop by and I can show you the difference in construction of some of the boats mentioned in this thread. There were some awsome boats and some not quite up to the standard. My favorite boat, that I don't sell, is a Yellowfin. Hell at that price it should be !!!*


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I just purchased a Blue Wave 2200 STL ... nice boat!
One of the things that impresses me about this boat is the non-skid floor. It has a texture that is pretty much slip proof. I didn't pay much attention to that until I took it out for the first time.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

The Pure Bay is a boat that performs as well/if not better than most boats in its class. The fit and finish is not quite what Yellow fin, shearwater, Pathfinder produce, however as far as bang for buck goes I doubt there is a better 24 foot liner boat out there. My 2 cents, 24' pure bay with a Yamaha 250 SHO is a monster!

Oh and another thing to consider, Blue Wave is manufactured in Oklahoma, so naturally their target market is us Texas folk (building boats for our bay systems and style of fishing) where as those other aforementioned manufacturers are out of florida, or other places where they are building boats for "those waters"


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Not to mention they can be rigged to be pretty darn cool. As a matter of fact they can be almost 2-cool. Ha !!!*

*This is our Mt Houston Marine Limited Edition 2400 PUREBAY. I have them in black/gray also, with black t-tops.*


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

adpostel said:


> My boat with a 225 ONLY goes about 53-54 mph (GPS)


Is that fully loaded?


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> *Not to mention they can be rigged to be pretty darn cool. As a matter of fact they can be almost 2-cool. Ha !!!*
> 
> *This is our Mt Houston Marine Limited Edition 2400 PUREBAY. I have them in black/gray also, with black t-tops.*


if you're gonna go black go all the way and get blacked wheels on that trailer and some low profile tires. steal some ideas from SCB. that rig looks nice


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I see the Pure Bay 24 is shown with the SHO Yamaha on it. Is the transom height 20" or 25" ? The manufacture website did not say. I see that most 24 footers have a 25" transom height. I prefer the 20".


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

It's a 25 inch transom.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

20" shaft works great with a jackplate that has 10" set back


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Is that fully loaded?


We're still breaking her in, just going by what the dealer and the Yamaha Spec sheet said. I haven't had her full throttle yet (break in period) but I know at around 5700-5800 Rpm with half a tank of gas and three grown men on board in VERY windy conditions, we were doing 50.5 on the GPS. I think full throttle on her is a little over 6K. I know she is a bit heavier hull than alot of others, but that is what I liked, very stable and super dry ride. I have been out in ONLY windy conditions so far, and no one has gotten wet yet. Well, I take that back, coming back on one trip through West Bay with a STIFF 30+ mph wind, my passenger was getting some spray on him from the wind, but not from the boat ride.....


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

adpostel said:


> We're still breaking her in, just going by what the dealer and the Yamaha Spec sheet said. I haven't had her full throttle yet (break in period) but I know at around 5700-5800 Rpm with half a tank of gas and three grown men on board in VERY windy conditions, we were doing 50.5 on the GPS. I think full throttle on her is a little over 6K. I know she is a bit heavier hull than alot of others, but that is what I liked, very stable and super dry ride. I have been out in ONLY windy conditions so far, and no one has gotten wet yet. Well, I take that back, coming back on one trip through West Bay with a STIFF 30+ mph wind, my passenger was getting some spray on him from the wind, but not from the boat ride.....


What are you doing this weekend. Ill give you a buzz. I know we are hitting the water.... You in?


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Blue Wave Pure Bay 2400*

It's very stable at rest, takes the waves well, and has unbelievable storage. I just purchased this boat, 2011 model, and I am very impressed with this boat.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wait till you get in some rough water, you're the only boat out, you look down and see you're doing 45 MPH while sipping on a drink and talking to your buddies...


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Wait till you get in some rough water, you're the only boat out, you look down and see you're doing 45 MPH while sipping on a drink and talking to your buddies...


 LOL, I now know that feeling. My partner who I fish with ALOT has a 18 foot alweld w/ a 115 that we enjoy using in West Bay, was basically "jaw dropped" that whole trip. He was really in shock when we plowed through the chop in 30+ mph winds at 40 mph, made our way into Jumbile, looked for a place to hop out, I put the Talon down, and when we slid over the side, we were in knee deep water.... Talk about a bowed up chest! She sure looked PUURRTY too, sittin there right where we left her when we were done..... I have to get some pics.... Weather has been so danged ugly everytime we been out.... But they are coming......

@ C.Hern, Man, I'm on my 7 nights right now, but I'll be back on the water starting Wednesday of next week. I'll hit you up then....


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Reel Cajun said:


> It's very stable at rest, takes the waves well, and has unbelievable storage. I just purchased this boat, 2011 model, and I am very impressed with this boat.


Reel Cajun, welcome to the club, I know you will enjoy that 24 Pure Bay, it is a fine rig......


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I went out this afternoon, in the gale force winds-ran down the ship channel into Galveston Bay and the water was rough! This boat cut right through it.


----------

